# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Μελλοντικα features for MAC OS Leopard

## pathfinder

Οπως ανακοινωθηκαν στο WWDC07 το σιτε maclife.gr αναφέρει :



> To keynote τελείωσε και ας δούμε μαζί τα σημαντικότερα highlights που είδαμε και ακούσαμε σήμερα από τον Steve Jobs.
> Αρχικά έχουμε την έλευση περισσότερων παιχνιδιών στα Mac από δυο μεγάλες εταιρίες στον χώρο, EA και ID, μέσα στον Ιούλιο.
> 
> Μετά o Steve Jobs επικεντρώθηκε στο Leopard και ανάφερε πως η επόμενη έκδοση του Mac OS X θα έχει 300 καινούργια χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με το Tiger. Παρουσίασε δέκα εξ’ αυτών, τα οποία σας περιγράφουμε παρακάτω επιγραμματικά:
> 
> 1. Εντελώς καινούργια επιφάνεια εργασίας (νέο Dock & menu bar, stacks για τακτοποίηση του desktop, όχι πια brushed look, κοινή εμφάνιση σε όλες τις εφαρμογές κλπ.)
> 2. Νέος Finder (καινούργια σχεδίαση στην πλαϊνή μπάρα, search αλά cover flow κλπ.)
> 3. QuickLook (προπεπισκόπηση αρχείων χωρίς να α
> 
> ...


Πηγή 

Apple Mac OS X Leopard

Επιπλεον βγήκε εκδοση του Safari public betaFor windows
Αντε ισως να περιμενω λιγο ακομη για να παρω το macbook  ::  Αλλα το browser θα τον δοκιμασω και θα δω εντυπωσεις!

----------

